# Does anyone else's Tig just CHUG wiper fluid?



## brutedawg (Jan 30, 2018)

I swear I add a full gallon and get like 10-12 uses out of it. While I hardly use wiper fluid, I've also noticed that it takes about one full swipe before it starts spritzing my windshield– I hear the HNNNNGHHH when I do but it comes out a bit later than I think it should. Anyone else having wiper fluid issues with their 2018 Tigs? I've had the car for 3 months and have refilled it *twice* now.


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

i know that when you do the back window, there is a spray for the back up camera as well. 

I noticed the lag for the front windshield as well.

I havent had to refill mine yet.


----------



## sickify (Jan 12, 2018)

I've only filled mine once, but I swear it must have been underfilled from the factory, I think I got two weeks out of the factory fluid, so maybe 6 or so times using it?

It's been fine since I filled it, and I've used it a fair bit. The reservoir seems fairly big, as it took a full jug and wasn't completely full.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mk4gtivr6turbo (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes ive refilled it at least 4 times in the 5 months ive had it

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## sickify (Jan 12, 2018)

I guess I should note that since I've filled it, I think I've only used the rear wiper once. So maybe it is related to the rear wiper/camera?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Had ours 8 months and I don't think I've ever used the front washer. Just the rear a few times when raindrops/spots were left on the camera. Another benefit of living in Pacific Northwest. No real flying bugs to speak of and no salt used in the winter.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

LOL I was just thinking about this.

My light came on again last night and I filled it for the third time since Jan. Only 5200K on it. I've never had a car go through washer fluid this fast.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Just an idea, unrelated but maybe not. 

We had a brand new fridge when we moved into our house. When you pushed the water dispenser button you could hear the pump run but it took like 5-8 seconds for water to start coming out. Meanwhile we began to notice water dripping on the basement floor. Here I’m thinking it’s a water line or the valve in the wall. We find that the factory installed water line on the fridge, which has a quick connect end, wasn’t fully seated and needed pushed the rest of the way on. So the whole time the pump was running and some of the water was coming out on the floor. 

Maybe you have a line that isn’t fully connected and that’s why it takes a few seconds for the pump to push it out the nozzles. Would also explain why you’re having to refill the reservoir so frequently.


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

I think the pump is installed in the back of the vehicle and the reservoir is still in the front. It needs to pump liquid from the front into the back and back into the front again? Unless the pump is air and pushes the liquid from the reservoir into the nozzles by pressurizing the reservoir. In that case it still needs time to build air pressure.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

tdb2 said:


> I think the pump is installed in the back of the vehicle and the reservoir is still in the front. It needs to pump liquid from the front into the back and back into the front again? Unless the pump is air and pushes the liquid from the reservoir into the nozzles by pressurizing the reservoir. In that case it still needs time to build air pressure.


Once the pump primed the lines there’s no reason that the next time it comes on it’s not an instant spray. I can’t see either why the pump would be at the back of the car. It’s not a big pump where space is a problem in the engine bay.


----------



## lucky13rme (Dec 29, 2017)

I had to add fluid as well, only 3 months in. At first i thought maybe the low fluid sensor was broken. lol. As quick as i went through it and how little i actually used it, I assumed my reservoir wasn't completely full from the factory. The amount of time it takes to actually get fluid out is ridiculous, every other vehicle I've owned has been basically instant and only ever had to fill the reservoir maybe once a year.


----------



## boonbunsen (Apr 22, 2018)

This few second delay to get washer fluid is really annoying. Im assuming this is not a defect and everyone else has the same issue?


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

The first spray takes no less than 2 full seconds for me. Subsequent are fast.


----------



## rocketjay1 (Jan 25, 2018)

used a gallon in a few weeks and two of those weeks I was out of the country


----------



## RASDC (Jul 14, 2012)

Glad to see I'm not the only one wondering where all the wiper fluid has been going. I have 3K on my Tig coming up in 3 full months of ownership. Just filled for the second time. The first time it took almost a gallon. I figured this was normal as I didn't know how much was in there from new and had been driving on winter roads with lots of slop to clean. Last week the window washer light comes on. I was surprised as I didn't think I had used that much fluid lately. I was really surprised when I ended up putting in a whole gallon. I will keep closer tabs on this now and make sure I have a gallon of washer fluid handy at all times.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Savvv said:


> Just an idea, unrelated but maybe not.
> 
> We had a brand new fridge when we moved into our house. When you pushed the water dispenser button you could hear the pump run but it took like 5-8 seconds for water to start coming out. Meanwhile we began to notice water dripping on the basement floor. Here I’m thinking it’s a water line or the valve in the wall. We find that the factory installed water line on the fridge, which has a quick connect end, wasn’t fully seated and needed pushed the rest of the way on. So the whole time the pump was running and some of the water was coming out on the floor.
> 
> Maybe you have a line that isn’t fully connected and that’s why it takes a few seconds for the pump to push it out the nozzles. Would also explain why you’re having to refill the reservoir so frequently.


I was thinking this same thing. The delay at first, to get get fluid to the front windshield is always a few seconds. This can only mean there has to be leak in the line somewhere. Once the line is primed, the fluid should be instantaneous in the front when you activate it. The way this thing is eating fluid, and I don't use the wipers/fluid any more than I did in my other VW's, a leak would be the only explanation.


----------



## TX_tig (Apr 28, 2018)

brutedawg said:


> I swear I add a full gallon and get like 10-12 uses out of it. While I hardly use wiper fluid, I've also noticed that it takes about one full swipe before it starts spritzing my windshield– I hear the HNNNNGHHH when I do but it comes out a bit later than I think it should. Anyone else having wiper fluid issues with their 2018 Tigs? I've had the car for 3 months and have refilled it *twice* now.


Yes I had to put a whole gallon in my wife’s Tig, it had around 1k miles on it. Something is weird here...


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

Same here. I went years without buying fluid in between 5k mile oil changes. Now i am refilling a third time and the car has 7500 miles on it. 




M Diddy said:


> LOL I was just thinking about this.
> 
> My light came on again last night and I filled it for the third time since Jan. Only 5200K on it. I've never had a car go through washer fluid this fast.


----------



## mk3ninja (Nov 28, 2013)

Are you sure you guys filled up the tank completely? It took me a while to fill the tank because of trapped air in the filler neck. I have had to refill the tank once and ive got about 4k on it. I dont think it got filled completely aduring the pdi. Vws arent shipped will full washer tanks, i have never seen a car off the truck with a full washer tank in 15 years working at the dealer.

People are mentioning leaks....if there is a leak in a line you would see a puddle somewhere probly. And if the leak is below the fluid level in the tank, gravity will make it leak untill the fluid level is no longer higher than the place where its leaking.

So if the leak is outside the car there would be a puddle, if it was inside the car (like the line running to the rear most likely is, im not 100% on its location but on the golf i believe its in the cabin running to the roof area where the wires enter the hatch) you would smell it. If its straight water the car would get a musty odor, and if you have some washer fluid in the tank you would smell the chemicals in it. 

So unless you see a puddle or smell something inside the car i would think there is no leak. 

As far as the delay goes....maybe some of the fluid in the lines drains back into the resivior (due to gravity, i dont know off the top of my head if theres a check valve built into the washer pump) or theres a kind of capillary action in the line once the pump turns off. I wouldnt worry too much about the delay.


----------



## holophonic (Aug 16, 2014)

You forgot to mention... only use VW approved washer fluid.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Ironically just after making my prior post I got the low fluid warning when taking a turn. And as I said I've only used it a few times for the rear camera...


----------



## RyMar (Oct 28, 2016)

brutedawg said:


> I swear I add a full gallon and get like 10-12 uses out of it. While I hardly use wiper fluid, I've also noticed that it takes about one full swipe before it starts spritzing my windshield– I hear the HNNNNGHHH when I do but it comes out a bit later than I think it should. Anyone else having wiper fluid issues with their 2018 Tigs? I've had the car for 3 months and have refilled it *twice* now.


There is suppose to be a non return valve fitted to keep the water from flowing back into the window washer bottle.


----------



## DanTig18 (Feb 20, 2018)

brutedawg said:


> I swear I add a full gallon and get like 10-12 uses out of it. While I hardly use wiper fluid, I've also noticed that it takes about one full swipe before it starts spritzing my windshield– I hear the HNNNNGHHH when I do but it comes out a bit later than I think it should. Anyone else having wiper fluid issues with their 2018 Tigs? I've had the car for 3 months and have refilled it *twice* now.



Mine makes the same stupid noise and delay period before spraying. Super annoying. I told my wife i've never had a problem with wiper fluid on a car ever until now and i've had about 10 cars in the past 25 years.
Also, i've filled mine 3 times in 4 months and i hardly use it.

The problem i have with the delay is that, if there is something on the windshield that could scratch it, it's going to scratch it a lot quicker when the wipers make a pass before having any fluid on the windshield than if it was wet...

:banghead::banghead::thumbdown:


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

mk3ninja said:


> Are you sure you guys filled up the tank completely? It took me a while to fill the tank because of trapped air in the filler neck. I have had to refill the tank once and ive got about 4k on it. I dont think it got filled completely aduring the pdi. Vws arent shipped will full washer tanks, i have never seen a car off the truck with a full washer tank in 15 years working at the dealer.
> 
> People are mentioning leaks....if there is a leak in a line you would see a puddle somewhere probly. And if the leak is below the fluid level in the tank, gravity will make it leak untill the fluid level is no longer higher than the place where its leaking.
> 
> ...


Leak or not, this is my 11th VW since 2001. None of my other cars have ever used as much fluid as this one does. I know I'm not using it any different than I did in my previous VW's, and I know how to fill a washer fluid tank. There's something definitely off. 

As far as the delay, as was already mentioned, the wipers shouldn't move unless there's fluid on the windscreen. If they do a full pass on bone dry, dirty glass, there's a good chance something will scratch the windscreen.


----------



## boonbunsen (Apr 22, 2018)

Mine has the same delay, but the wipers only start to move when the fluid starts to spray. If it was actually leaking fluid, i figure you could test for that by seeing if it leaks on your parking spot by running them there and leaving the car to sit for a while.


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

Well, it's leaking after all!

Yesterday I topped it up to like 1/3 of the height of that little refill container with the blue cap on that has a mesh filter. This morning I drove for a bit, then parked. Then found a puddle. It's leaking either where the spout pipe meets the little container or it somehow goes over the top and sips from under the blue cover. I have not investigated any further yet. My guess is that it does not do it when the fluid is half the level and does not come into that little container where it can leak out. So when people refill they loose half the volume over a couple of days without even using it.


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

Update: here is what is happening I think. The fluid container is pretty much horizontal. When you brake, the fluid is is pressed by inertia force forward and out of the blue cap that is conveniently loose (to allow air in for spraying). If that is the case (and it appears to be so) it means there is no easy fix except a differently designed cap. The cap would need to only let the air in and no liquid out. In the meanwhile all of us are pretty much stuck with using only the bottom half of the capacity and slowly loosing the liquid over time.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

But that doesn’t explain the delay in spraying and the wipers wiping. I wonder if you are able to get that reservoir pulled out you find that one of the connectors on the line is loose.


----------



## 1102adam (Apr 9, 2018)

The windhsield washer container in the fender is higher then the fill spout . Only fill about 3/4 should stop the loss. Also the spray line does not have a check valve. So everytime you spray pulls from the tank. This prevents freezing in the line but is very annoying at times.


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

Just chiming in to agree that there is definitely something funny happening with the wiper fluid and the above explanation of leaking would certainly explain it. There is going to have to be a recall on this with the new cap or whatever because it's kind of ridiculous to bleed washer fluid like that and expect people to only fill the reservoir half way. In the pacific Northwest in winter, it's going to need wiper fluid as much as gas!:laugh:


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

Savvv said:


> But that doesn’t explain the delay in spraying and the wipers wiping. I wonder if you are able to get that reservoir pulled out you find that one of the connectors on the line is loose.



One has nothing to do with the other IMO. The spray delay is due to the pump being in the back, the reservoir in the front passenger and the hose enters the hood on the front driver side. There is a total of a football field length worth of hoses that need to be primed with fluid and get pressurized.

Sounds like you are skeptical. Just repeat my experiment for yourself.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

*Yup*

I feel the need to buy stock in a wiper fluid company just to keep up. This think pumps out massive amounts when you hit the spray function.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Man is there any way to disable the low fluid indicator? I'm apparently borderline and it was beeping at me repeatedly on a road trip with a full car. It was getting on everyone's nerves as it would go off after every turn or change in incline. Which engineer let that happen rather than just have it come on once per trip.


----------



## DtPuma (Dec 21, 2016)

1102adam said:


> The windhsield washer container in the fender is higher then the fill spout . Only fill about 3/4 should stop the loss. Also the spray line does not have a check valve. So everytime you spray pulls from the tank. This prevents freezing in the line but is very annoying at times.


That is exactly what is happening. We had a Tiguan taken apart for AC issues, and the fluid tank is very high up, causing it to leak constantly while driving. I have to refill my wife's every month. Thankfully working at a dealer has the one perk of free washer fluid.


----------



## JackStraw79 (Aug 10, 2015)

socialD said:


> Man is there any way to disable the low fluid indicator? I'm apparently borderline and it was beeping at me repeatedly on a road trip with a full car. It was getting on everyone's nerves as it would go off after every turn or change in incline. Which engineer let that happen rather than just have it come on once per trip.


+1

I'm by myself on my daily commute and it's super annoying


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

socialD said:


> Man is there any way to disable the low fluid indicator? I'm apparently borderline and it was beeping at me repeatedly on a road trip with a full car. It was getting on everyone's nerves as it would go off after every turn or change in incline. Which engineer let that happen rather than just have it come on once per trip.


Is this because the sensor detects low fluid when on the incline and then resets when the fluid returns to the normal level as the vehicle levels out? I would assume that if the fluid was indeed low and remained below the sensor, the indicator would remain on for the entirety of the drive (not repeat itself).


----------



## Demetrius Joel (Feb 7, 2015)

mine does too. like crazy fast. dont think i have a leak. ill have to check


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I gotta say, I’m really excited for mine to show up so I can start investigating this, of all things to be an issue. :laugh:


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Is this because the sensor detects low fluid when on the incline and then resets when the fluid returns to the normal level as the vehicle levels out? I would assume that if the fluid was indeed low and remained below the sensor, the indicator would remain on for the entirety of the drive (not repeat itself).


Yep, I should have just emptied a bunch on the windshield even though I didn't need it. I'm certain most of ours must have been lost to this leak. I could count on one hand how many times I've used it and I'm getting the warning.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

Theoretically someone with some electronics knowledge could rig up a gizmo with a"simple" circuit that you'd put inline between the power and ground lines going to the fluid tank level sensor. When the gizmo detects the washer level being low it would send the proper signal to the computer and not turn it off until the ignition was cycle off and on again. It's called a latch circuit. 
Right now the level sensor is like a doorbell button, it's "on" when you press it and you can press it repeatedly on/off. The latch circuit is more like a burglar alarm where once you trip it the system stays on until you manually turn it off. 
I'd guess at consumer retail prices we're looking at like $5 in parts. For VW to put this sort of feature in the car standard would just be a few lines of code in the computer or maybe $0.25 in parts.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah did a little googling and there's a pin you can ground and some vagcom work you can do in prior VWs but I don't want to be the guinea pig on this one.


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

I’ve hit 6700 miles and my wiper fluid light has now started chiming. It is very annoying as I am in stop and go traffic for 1-1.5 hours each morning. 

Also noticed that our screen shows a SWB Tiguan instead of the LWB











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

had to refill at about 6000 miles. It was winter and I live in Seattle. I was a little surprised at how quickly i went through it, but not really complaining as it's super cheap. and twice a year isn't so bad.


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

I refilled mine today. The nag every time I go up or down a hill is really annoying. The warning should come up only once/drive. Looks like it comes up every time the sensor reads it low.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Wilsonium said:


> I refilled mine today. The nag every time I go up or down a hill is really annoying. The warning should come up only once/drive. Looks like it comes up every time the sensor reads it low.


I'll be disconnecting that sensor, having it go off multiple times is insane.


----------



## JeremySimons (Dec 10, 2017)

*So annoying*

Glad to read this forum and see I'm not the only one. I've refilled it twice having had the car for only 4,000 miles and almost never using the wiper fluid. But I can't find any leak. I've never had a car with this issue. There must be an easy fix.


----------



## skeetx3 (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm glad I'm not the only one having this issue with the washer fluid running out so quickly. I've noticed that there are dried up spots of fluid below the opening of the reservoir on the paint like it's getting purged out somehow in the engine bay. I'll be bringing it in to dealer and I'll keep you guys updated, but I can definitely tell you that I hardly ever use the windshield washer fluid for it to run out so quickly the way it is.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Bump - anyone had a dealer look at this lately?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I just filled mine up all the way and will keep an eye on how it works. See if it stays full or if there are leaking spots anywhere.


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

This is so funny. Had put my second container of washer fluid in this week when the dash warning light came on after 4,000 km of summer driving (used the wipers a couple of times for dust). 

It's so absurd it just makes me laugh! Especially if the solution turns out to be something simple.

Some smart person here has to figure it out.


----------



## mdo91 (Jun 28, 2014)

How much are you guys adding at a time? I've noticed at work, it takes forever to fill it up to the top. You may think it's filled up, but if you check five minutes later it's gone down. We haven't had anyone come in with this issue yet. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

mdo91 said:


> How much are you guys adding at a time? I've noticed at work, it takes forever to fill it up to the top. You may think it's filled up, but if you check five minutes later it's gone down. We haven't had anyone come in with this issue yet.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Entire jugs.


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

mdo91 said:


> How much are you guys adding at a time? I've noticed at work, it takes forever to fill it up to the top. You may think it's filled up, but if you check five minutes later it's gone down. We haven't had anyone come in with this issue yet.


I've put two full 3.78 litre containers in - so almost 8 litres of wiper fluid over three months of ownership. Trust me, it's nothing to do with not waiting for it to flow through.


----------



## mdo91 (Jun 28, 2014)

socialD said:


> Entire jugs.


Okay I just remembered, recently I saw a Tiguan come in. Every time they activated the pump, it just pumped it out the fender. Forgot if it was the pump or line that was the issue. Well I tried guys, sorry I wasn't much help. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

mdo91 said:


> Okay I just remembered, recently I saw a Tiguan come in. Every time they activated the pump, it just pumped it out the fender. Forgot if it was the pump or line that was the issue. Well I tried guys, sorry I wasn't much help.


Thanks for that anyway. Keep us posted if some new info comes in.


----------



## Goose---Lung (Jul 26, 2018)

Yeah! I just filled it completely two weeks ago and after maybe 5 or 6 uses I already got the light. Insane.


----------



## BRNARDN (Mar 25, 2013)

Goose---Lung said:


> Yeah! I just filled it completely two weeks ago and after maybe 5 or 6 uses I already got the light. Insane.


Same thing for me. I mentioned this to the service advisor at the dealer, and they said there is nothing wrong with it... I am telling you, the worst thing about owning this car is having to deal with these people... 90% of the time, they have no idea what they are doing. Disappointing...


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

This is pretty dang annoying, seriously every 10 minutes or so this has to happen for washer fluid?


----------



## Goose---Lung (Jul 26, 2018)

I wonder if the warning is something that can be turned off with VCDS... I have the cable. Already did some tweaks to my Tiguan.


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

Guys, I don't think anyone paid attention to my previous post in this thread, so I will repeat:

Tiguan is LEAKING washer fluid via CAP. Top it up and drive it around the block with a few stops. Look under the hood: it will be wet with washer fluid. Same with parking on the down incline. This is due to the shape of the fluid tank. It is f**** HORIZONTAL!
Do not bother topping up to more than 1/2.


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

tdb2 said:


> Guys, I don't think anyone paid attention to my previous post in this thread, so I will repeat:
> 
> Tiguan is LEAKING washer fluid via CAP. Top it up and drive it around the block with a few stops. Look under the hood: it will be wet with washer fluid. Same with parking on the down incline. This is due to the shape of the fluid tank. It is f**** HORIZONTAL!
> Do not bother topping up to more than 1/2.


You may be right. How low does the fluid have to get in the reservoir to set off the sensor and low-fluid warning light because that's an issue people have had. If we're only allowed to fill it halfway but the low fluid light goes on sooner, the warning light is going to be frequent. Based on owner reports here, the vehicle seems to be burning through even the lower half of the fluid to the almost empty point detected by sensor at an unexpected rate. What is the total capacity of the reservoir full - 8 litres or so? Maybe there is something else happening in addition to what you suggest that explains why it goes to empty so fast (even from the halfway point).


----------



## Sebastienb (Oct 29, 2013)

*Refilling was her fluid for the second time in less than 2 months with my sel premium*

In total I have probably manually sprayed the windows six times and I’m having to refill my washer fluid tank twice already with less than 1500 miles and owning the car for two months.

I have used a full gallon each time which doesn’t make sense unless there is a leak anybody else having the same issue?


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

previous thread discussion. here;


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Known leak. Waiting for a fix.


----------



## cmik (Aug 23, 2018)

*Leaking out the rear camera washer nozzle*

I have a 2018 Tiquan SEL Premium we purchase July 10 2018. 
After we got it home I detailed it and saw the washer fluid tank looked empty, but how can you really tell?. I put about a 1/2 gallon in it...we drove it around a while with no problems.

I was getting ready to go out of town on business and checked out the Tiquan good, check air in the tires , oil, and coolant so the wife would have no problems while I was away.

I added a full gallon of washer fluid... thought that was odd as we had not used the windshield washers at all. 

No problem. 
Next day the wife called and said washer fluid was running out the washer nozzle that cleans the rear back up camera...getting all over my detail job. Making a mess. She had been driving it every day. She had not even used the washer at all.
She would wash it and the next day it would be running out again. She keeps what she is driving spotless...

Everyday I called she complained about the fluid coming out of the rear camera washer nozzle. And still has not used the windshield washer.

I finally told her to run the windshield washer till it till ti ran out of fluid... She said it is still dribbling out of the rear nozzle washer nozzle for a few days...even with the light on the dash asking to refill the washer fluid tank. 

It finally stopped but has that light on the days that is annoying her. 

When I get back home I plan on getting this thing in to the VW dealer to see what we can do about this issue. 
Wonder if this is where everyone washer fluid is going...out the back washer nozzles?


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

cmik said:


> I have a 2018 Tiquan SEL Premium we purchase July 10 2018.
> After we got it home I detailed it and saw the washer fluid tank looked empty, but how can you really tell?. I put about a 1/2 gallon in it...we drove it around a while with no problems.
> 
> I was getting ready to go out of town on business and checked out the Tiquan good, check air in the tires , oil, and coolant so the wife would have no problems while I was away.
> ...


We just bought ours a couple weeks ago and now I’m afraid to check the washer fluid level lol. Do you know what your build date is? I’m wondering if this a problem across all Tiguans or just earlier build dates.


----------



## cmik (Aug 23, 2018)

*Leaking out the rear camera washer nozzle*

No I do not know the build date...as I am out of town on business still and not near the car to get it for you. 
Sorry. In about a week i will check it for you.


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

I don't know too much about the design but I have an idea if someone is willing to try ( at their own risk  ) 

First drill a small hole at the top of the tank and run a vent line. You might have to use some 90 deg elbows to prevent the fluid from splashing out. 

Then seal the filler cap somehow with a rubber/foam seal so no fluid can leak out 

I haven't had any issues at 2000 miles but I did notice blue fluid around the filler area. If I do see this issue, that's the route I'm going to try and take.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I’m right behind ya. My next tire rotation or winter wheel change out I do I’m going to save the passenger front for last and tear out the liner to figure this out. I just dumped in over half a container for the second time in 2 weeks.


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

*is windshield fluid leaking?*

1. the brand new car I have to go back to deal
2. 7000 miles, low windshield fluid warning
3.9500 miles low windshield fluid warning again. (this time I did not even use any) 

when I tried it still have low windshield fluid warning come out. :banghead:


----------



## TomsTiggy (Oct 15, 2018)

Yep, mine goes through it like nothing else. Plus the reservoir is an an angle up the passenger side fender so I have to park on a slope to fill it up. I’ve put two gallons in before and it still wasn’t full....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aleks192 (Sep 22, 2018)

Pet peeve about my washer is that the fluid seems to drain back to the reservoir if there's any bit of time between using it so your first 2 seconds is the pump whining and no fluid


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

tdb2 said:


> Guys, I don't think anyone paid attention to my previous post in this thread, so I will repeat:
> 
> Tiguan is LEAKING washer fluid via CAP. Top it up and drive it around the block with a few stops. Look under the hood: it will be wet with washer fluid. Same with parking on the down incline. This is due to the shape of the fluid tank. It is f**** HORIZONTAL!
> Do not bother topping up to more than 1/2.



tdb2 is correct, the tank is horizontal in the right side fender. If you take out the fender liner you can see it. When you slam on the brakes, the fluid rushes forward and comes out the filler cap. I noticed fluid in the drive way when I drive in when the tank is full.


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

I am so surprised the pitchforks didn't get picked up yet on this one. This is such an obvious design fail. VW needs to provide a newly designed tight cap with a one-way air valve.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

tdb2 said:


> I am so surprised the pitchforks didn't get picked up yet on this one. This is such an obvious design fail. VW needs to provide a newly designed tight cap with a one-way air valve.


A tight cap with just a small air vent hole would greatly improve the issue. It would lessen the leakage at least. A one-way valve would be nice, but I'm not holding my breath. I'll have to keep my eyes open for something with a rubbery cap about the same diameter.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

How many of you have the wipers moving before the fluid starts spraying? Mine has a slight delay, but nothing more than I’m used to in other cars. The fluid starts spraying out just before the wipers move. Can’t time it while driving, but there’s just a moment of pump noise before it comes out.

I’m only 2 days in to having the car so we’ll see if mine chugs like everyone else’s, but from reading this thread it sounds like some of you have a lot longer delay.


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

Half of the first swipe is dry. Unless the hose has already been pressurized by a recent spray.


----------



## JonasV (Oct 20, 2018)

had the same issue and mentioned it to the dealer (Don Valley in Toronto Canada) when the car was in for it's second recall. 

Their "fix" was to add fluid as it was low, which they billed me for. Yup, total bill for taking the car in for a recall was $5.65. Obviously, this did not fix the problem (delayed spray). 

Hope this get's recalled soon as it is very annoying.


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

JonasV said:


> had the same issue and mentioned it to the dealer (Don Valley in Toronto Canada) when the car was in for it's second recall.
> 
> Their "fix" was to add fluid as it was low, which they billed me for. Yup, total bill for taking the car in for a recall was $5.65. Obviously, this did not fix the problem (delayed spray).
> 
> Hope this get's recalled soon as it is very annoying.


Wait a second....you asked the Dealer where I presume you bought the car the check the wiper fluid and they billed you to refill it? 


Find a new dealer.


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

went do dealer today for service

dealer told me that the tank is too small wtf

went home and drive out this evening. park the car in a down hill , went to get my mail and notice that fluid is leaking like rain. wtf :banghead:

forget to take video

anybody want prove, you can do that. let's file class action :wave:


----------



## ahealey74 (Sep 12, 2017)

At my dealer today for the cowl seam recall and I mention to the advisor that my Tig seems to just drink wiper fluid. She promptly opens the hood and yanks off the cap - no rubber gaskets at all. She grabs one off the shelf which has gaskets at both the tank fill connection and the cap. She tells me it is a common problem, the fluid splashes up and out or evaporates because the first ones off the line didn't have O-rings. Glad I asked, wish they were more proactive about this one.


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

ahealey74 said:


> At my dealer today for the cowl seam recall and I mention to the advisor that my Tig seems to just drink wiper fluid. She promptly opens the hood and yanks off the cap - no rubber gaskets at all. She grabs one off the shelf which has gaskets at both the tank fill connection and the cap. She tells me it is a common problem, the fluid splashes up and out or evaporates because the first ones off the line didn't have O-rings. Glad I asked, wish they were more proactive about this one.


Any chance you could ask for the part #(s)? maybe it is even listed on your service receipt?


----------



## ahealey74 (Sep 12, 2017)

noreastdub said:


> Any chance you could ask for the part #(s)? maybe it is even listed on your service receipt?


She didn't even write it up.


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

My dealer/master tech friend said there's no leak in mine. When the dash throws up the yellow triangle and says to fill washer fluid, there's still plenty of fluid in the reservoir. But once the nozzles stop spitting out fluid, my car takes an entire jug of washer fluid. I do think the build team under filled all of them because it took three weeks for mine to say it needs filled. I just refilled mine on Saturday. I'll report back the next time it throws up the yellow triangle of death.


----------



## ahealey74 (Sep 12, 2017)

bwalzywolfsburg said:


> My dealer/master tech friend said there's no leak in mine. When the dash throws up the yellow triangle and says to fill washer fluid, there's still plenty of fluid in the reservoir. But once the nozzles stop spitting out fluid, my car takes an entire jug of washer fluid. I do think the build team under filled all of them because it took three weeks for mine to say it needs filled. I just refilled mine on Saturday. I'll report back the next time it throws up the yellow triangle of death.


Check your fill cap for rubber gaskets. If it doesn't have them ask the dealer to replace the cap.


----------



## Munnjo (Sep 2, 2018)

ahealey74 said:


> At my dealer today for the cowl seam recall and I mention to the advisor that my Tig seems to just drink wiper fluid. She promptly opens the hood and yanks off the cap - no rubber gaskets at all. She grabs one off the shelf which has gaskets at both the tank fill connection and the cap. She tells me it is a common problem, the fluid splashes up and out or evaporates because the first ones off the line didn't have O-rings. Glad I asked, wish they were more proactive about this one.


This is good news! My cap has no gaskets and have an appt to get the cowl seal and ECM bracket installed in early Dec. Will ask about this at that time. Just had to fill the tank for the 3rd or 4th time and I only got the vehicle on Aug 10th!

Edit: Do you have any photos of the new cap with seals so I can bring it to the dealership to show them? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I second the need for photos. Winter is about here. Which means tons of salty spray all over the windshield and rear glass and camera. We’ll all be spraying much more and it’d be nice to not be losing half the container every fill up.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Shouldn't the part number be stamped inside the cap?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dataready (Nov 1, 2018)

*Windshield fluid Drinker*

Hi, had my Tiguan for 3 weeks and two days. I went through 2.5 gallons of washer fluid and still
counting. I have an appointment to get it checked on 11/29. Will see what happened.


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

let's go. let's call vw and ask for solutions.

file complaint at carcomplaints and nhtsa until they solve the problem for us. :banghead:


----------



## ahealey74 (Sep 12, 2017)

Savvv said:


> I second the need for photos. Winter is about here. Which means tons of salty spray all over the windshield and rear glass and camera. We’ll all be spraying much more and it’d be nice to not be losing half the container every fill up.


Here you go. You can clearly make out the bottom and top gaskets. Plus the cap has a much more distinct "click" when it is open and closed.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I will have to stop by my dealer on the way home today and snag these. Awesome! Thanks for posting photos


----------



## Munnjo (Sep 2, 2018)

Perfect! Thanks a million.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Just stopped at the dealer. They have this on a technical service bulletin, which doesn’t mean Recall. It is something to assist the technician with performing a proper repair. The part number on our original caps is 3Q0, where as that new cap is 3G0. They said it’s a $15 part so I had them order it. Should be here next week.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

ahealey74 said:


> Check your fill cap for rubber gaskets. If it doesn't have them ask the dealer to replace the cap.


Today I took my car in for the piece of tape on the cowl seam (Service Action 66J8). I asked about the replacement cap. They looked up the part number (3G0 instead of 3Q0) and they told me that they did not have any in stock. Then they told me that since this was not the part number specified for my car, it would not be covered under warranty. Then they told me that they could order it for me, if I was willing to pay over $16 (plus tax) for it. I declined their kind offer and went on-line and ordered the cap with gasket for $6.21 plus shipping for a total of $11.32. Now I dislike my dealer even more than before. I hope I don't need any warranty service.



Savvv said:


> They have this on a technical service bulletin,


There's a TSB about this? Now I'm even more pissed. My dealer acted like they had never heard of adding wiper fluid to a Tiguan

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Today I took my car in for the piece of tape on the cowl seam (Service Action 66J8). I asked about the replacement cap. They looked up the part number (3G0 instead of 3Q0) and they told me that they did not have any in stock. Then they told me that since this was not the part number specified for my car, it would not be covered under warranty. Then they told me that they could order it for me, if I was willing to pay over $16 (plus tax) for it. I declined their kind offer and went on-line and ordered the cap with gasket for $6.21 plus shipping for a total of $11.32. Now I dislike my dealer even more than before. I hope I don't need any warranty service.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Hey Don, can you point us to the place you got yours please?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Row1Rich said:


> Hey Don, can you point us to the place you got yours please?


https://www.vwpartsvortex.com/

Just search for: 3G0 955 455

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

JSWTDI09 said:


> https://www.vwpartsvortex.com/
> 
> Just search for: 3G0 955 455
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

Ordered, same deal, 11 and change worth it not having to talk to dealer. Thanks ahealey74 for the pics AND Savvv, Don and all for the follow up info!


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Row1Rich said:


> :thumbup:


There are lots of on-line VW parts sellers (they are actually dealer parts departments that operate an on-line store). Some have better prices than others but what I really like most about vwpartsvortex.com is that they have most of the ETKA on line. You can enter your car model. year, etc and look at the parts diagrams to figure out what the part number of any part is. Their prices are not bad either. They are currently my favorite on-line VW parts source.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

ahealey74 said:


> Here you go. You can clearly make out the bottom and top gaskets. Plus the cap has a much more distinct "click" when it is open and closed.


Thank you for providing details! Ordered new cap today. Hopefully it fixes all these mystery leaks.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

I called my dealer and the part is for some kind of South American jetta or passat. They ordered one for me at 12.99 CAD. I'll pay that to be able to fill a full gallon of fluid...


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

tdb2 said:


> I called my dealer and the part is for some kind of South American jetta or passat. They ordered one for me at 12.99 CAD. I'll pay that to be able to fill a full gallon of fluid...


Thanks, was wondering what this would cost in Canada, didn't want to get into cross border shipping and import fees etc...


----------



## ahealey74 (Sep 12, 2017)

Savvv said:


> Just stopped at the dealer. They have this on a technical service bulletin, which doesn’t mean Recall. It is something to assist the technician with performing a proper repair. The part number on our original caps is 3Q0, where as that new cap is 3G0. They said it’s a $15 part so I had them order it. Should be here next week.


That is crap! The service advisor did mine herself for free. Just popped the old one off, went inside and came out with the new one. No charge and I was happily on my way. It is amazing how customer service varies from dealer to dealer. My dealer is Nemer VW in Albany, NY. Service has been great, their sales department less so.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

ahealey74 said:


> That is crap! The service advisor did mine herself for free. Just popped the old one off, went inside and came out with the new one. No charge and I was happily on my way. It is amazing how customer service varies from dealer to dealer. My dealer is Nemer VW in Albany, NY. Service has been great, their sales department less so.


Another interesting note: When I was at the dealer and they knew nothing about the TSB (or the leaking washer fluid), I spoke to a salesman (while waiting for my car). We popped the hood on a new 2019 Tiguan in the showroom and it still has the same leaky cap with no gasket. So even though VW is apparently aware of the issue, they have not fixed it in the factory either.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

*I did some research - TSB 2052810/1*

I did some research. If your dealer gives you a hard time about this being the wrong part for our car, tell them to look up the official VW Technical Service Bulletin number 2052810/1. This TSB covers all 2018 LWB Tiguans and all 2019 Tiguans up until VIN ....AX-KM019515 when the new cap started being installed in the factory.
This TSB was released on November 6, 2018 and it details the part number change from a 3Q0 part number to a 3G0 part number.

Have Fun

Don


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I did some research. If your dealer gives you a hard time about this being the wrong part for our car, tell them to look up the official VW Technical Service Bulletin number 2052810/1. This TSB covers all 2018 LWB Tiguans and all 2019 Tiguans up until VIN ....AX-KM019515 when the new cap started being installed in the factory.
> This TSB was released on November 6, 2018 and it details the part number change from a 3Q0 part number to a 3G0 part number.
> 
> Have Fun
> ...


should I call them to order before bring in the tiguan?


----------



## Stinky Tzatziki (Nov 25, 2018)

Just checked mine out of curiosity. 2019 SE, no rubber gasket. Looks like I’ll be going to the dealer to get the other top that says “made in Italy” with the gaskets.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

dealpapa said:


> should I call them to order before bring in the tiguan?


It wouldn't hurt to call the parts department to see if they have the correct part in stock. There is no point in asking for a repair if they don't have the part. Why make 2 trips when 1 will work.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Stinky Tzatziki said:


> Just checked mine out of curiosity. 2019 SE, no rubber gasket. Looks like I’ll be going to the dealer to get the other top that says “made in Italy” with the gaskets.


There is a new Tiguan SEL in my dealers showroom without the gasket. To have the gasket from the factory your VIN must be above ....AX-KM019515. Obviously yours is not. The TSB was only issued on Nov. 6, 2018. They started using the sealed cap at VIN ending in 019516 and above.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Stinky Tzatziki (Nov 25, 2018)

Thanks Don!


----------



## Shadow1102 (Jul 16, 2018)

Ordered! Thanks Don!


----------



## justrainwater (Nov 22, 2018)

Just ran my VIN and I don't have any recalls/service bulletins according to the VW website however, I opened my washer reservoir cap and confirmed that there is NO gasket.....

According to my local dealership, the replacement cap is hard to come by. Surrounding shops are having a difficult time locating them and apparently they are on backorder. Again, this is all hearsay from the parts department manager. I'll be picking mine up tomorrow. Word of advice: check in with your dealership and considering getting one ASAP.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

justrainwater said:


> Just ran my VIN and I don't have any recalls/service bulletins according to the VW website however, I opened my washer reservoir cap and confirmed that there is NO gasket.....


There is no recall or service bulletin for this issue. There is only a TSB (Technical Service Bulletin) that states that if someone complains about leaking or missing wiper fluid to change the cap on the tank to the "improved" version. The TSB applies to ALL 2018 Tiguans and many 2019 Tiguans (I mentioned the VIN range earlier) including many sitting in dealership showrooms right now. 

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

justrainwater said:


> Just ran my VIN and I don't have any recalls/service bulletins according to the VW website however, I opened my washer reservoir cap and confirmed that there is NO gasket.....
> 
> According to my local dealership, the replacement cap is hard to come by. Surrounding shops are having a difficult time locating them and apparently they are on backorder. Again, this is all hearsay from the parts department manager. I'll be picking mine up tomorrow. Word of advice: check in with your dealership and considering getting one ASAP.


Funny you mention that. I placed my order for one on the VW parts vortex site and they told me it’s on backorder, but should get a shipment early next week. Going to try my local dealer and see if they have it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

L-Tig said:


> Funny you mention that. I placed my order for one on the VW parts vortex site and they told me it’s on backorder, but should get a shipment early next week. Going to try my local dealer and see if they have it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My order from them shipped today so hopefully they received their expected inventory of these revised caps.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

My dealer’s order is back ordered too. It’s a Brazilian market part and everyone everywhere all at once must be figuring out that these will fix the problem.


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

the_jeep_now said:


> My order from them shipped today so hopefully they received their expected inventory of these revised caps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I ended up ordering one from VW Vortex anyways because they were the cheapest even with shipping. They told me it should ship out early next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdubrun (Sep 15, 2016)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I did some research. If your dealer gives you a hard time about this being the wrong part for our car, tell them to look up the official VW Technical Service Bulletin number 2052810/1. This TSB covers all 2018 LWB Tiguans and all 2019 Tiguans up until VIN ....AX-KM019515 when the new cap started being installed in the factory.
> This TSB was released on November 6, 2018 and it details the part number change from a 3Q0 part number to a 3G0 part number.
> 
> Have Fun
> ...



No, don't do that. Don't be that guy.


Just tell them you heard about a TSB for the reservoir cap.


And for the love of Cthulhu, don't tell them you read it on a forum...


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

cdubrun said:


> No, don't do that. Don't be that guy.
> 
> 
> Just tell them you heard about a TSB for the reservoir cap.
> ...


I did both, lol. They were nice about it and the service advisor ordered me the new part.


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

cdubrun said:


> No, don't do that. Don't be that guy.
> 
> 
> Just tell them you heard about a TSB for the reservoir cap.
> ...


I don't see how this would make me a bad guy. If your dealer happens to be incompetent (which one is?) or just does not give a flying f**k after they sold you the car (which one does?) then you fight back. Internet and forums is real people with real stories. Nothing to dismiss, IMO.


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

*Mine Shipped!*

Got my shipment notification from vw parts vortex yesterday, should be here on Thursday. Worth the wait, and I didn't have to brave the traffic to get to my dealership after work and then another trip to go back and have it put on or pick it up. Well worth the $11 to just order it... for me anyway.


----------



## pacepaperboy (Dec 19, 2017)

@noreastdub -- got a link for the part from vw parts vortex?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

pacepaperboy said:


> @noreastdub -- got a link for the part from vw parts vortex?


https://www.vwpartsvortex.com/oem-parts/volkswagen-cover-3g0955455

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## spacerust (Nov 27, 2018)

*Washer pumps*

I dont like how the washer pumps work. It seems to take a bit to built up pressure. When I start the washers....it just takes a second or two for the fluid to spray out... dunno. Just an observation.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Just received and installed my new cap at the dealer. Old one lifts right up no problem. Keep the strainer loose. New one snaps on with a little force to seat it. Drop the strainer down inside and then the lid snaps over top. Tomorrow I’ll fill it all the way up and do a hard brake and see if the level changes. 



spacerust said:


> I dont like how the washer pumps work. It seems to take a bit to built up pressure. When I start the washers....it just takes a second or two for the fluid to spray out... dunno. Just an observation.


Known issue. There’s no check valve in the line feeding the windshield sprayers. Might be able to increase the delay of the wipers with VCDS so the pump can adequately spray the glass before they start moving.


----------



## Munnjo (Sep 2, 2018)

To the folks that purchased the new cap - does it seem to be preventing the spillage out the top? Thinking about ordering one in at my local dealership.

Thanks in advance

edit: typo


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Munnjo said:


> To the folks that purchased the new cap - does it seem to be preventing the spillage out the top?


Mine hasn't arrived yet so I cannot say for sure that it prevents all spillage. However, it certainly should minimize the leakage, and any improvement will be appreciated. The gasket should minimize leakage as well as evaporation (I have to live with single digit humidity).

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Filled mine to the very top yesterday. Drove around quite a bit. Even sprayed once or twice. Just ran out and checked it. Picture speaks for itself really...










I think it’s time to lock this thread up and sticky it with the part number in the original post.


----------



## JDVL (Aug 17, 2018)

Dropped mine off at the dealer this morning for service, and asked if they knew anything about the Tig going through wiper fluid. Said they knew it was an issue and had the part to fix it, so will be taking care of it during service.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

So glad to see this, didn't think it affected my 2019 that I picked up mid December. It does explain why I had to refill around 1600 miles. Great that part number was in here, and around $6 since it's on back order from my dealer and considered "special order part". Thank you!


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

They have a TSB and thus are giving the part out for free.


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

tdb2 said:


> They have a TSB and thus are giving the part out for free.


Nice, didn't know that. Where is the TSB notice online so I can show the dealer? There's nothing at the NHTSA website as it's not an official recall, right?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

VW2667 said:


> Nice, didn't know that. Where is the TSB notice online so I can show the dealer? There's nothing at the NHTSA website as it's not an official recall, right?


Just tell your dealer to look up the official VW Technical Service Bulletin number 2052810/1. This TSB covers all 2018 LWB Tiguans and all 2019 Tiguans up until VIN ....AX-KM019515 when the new cap started being installed in the factory.
This TSB was released on November 6, 2018 and it details the part number change from a 3Q0 part number to a 3G0 part number.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## mikeysentra (Apr 28, 2018)

Savvv said:


> Known issue. There’s no check valve in the line feeding the windshield sprayers. Might be able to increase the delay of the wipers with VCDS so the pump can adequately spray the glass before they start moving.


Do you think we could just install a one way check valve in the line so the fluid stays in the line?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Savvv said:


> Known issue. There’s no check valve in the line feeding the windshield sprayers. Might be able to increase the delay of the wipers with VCDS so the pump can adequately spray the glass before they start moving.





mikeysentra said:


> Do you think we could just install a one way check valve in the line so the fluid stays in the line?


I suspect that the check valve was left out intentionally so that the fluid would drain out of the nozzle after you are done spraying. In cold weather those nozzles freeze up pretty easily. I would rather wait a second or 2 for the fluid rather than have a frozen nozzle that will not spray at all.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I suspect that the check valve was left out intentionally so that the fluid would drain out of the nozzle after you are done spraying. In cold weather those nozzles freeze up pretty easily. I would rather wait a second or 2 for the fluid rather than have a frozen nozzle that will not spray at all.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Aren’t the nozzles heated? I swear VW has been doing that for so long anymore. Hell they had it in B5 Passats no?


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

What s the capacity of the windshield wiper fluid?

One gallon? Two Gallons?, etc...

Thanks


----------



## jojowasher (Apr 17, 2006)

lgbalfa said:


> What s the capacity of the windshield wiper fluid?
> 
> One gallon? Two Gallons?, etc...
> 
> Thanks


I am able to fit a full gallon when it is empty


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

Thanks.

Not that big.

My Alfa Giulia is two gallons.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

lgbalfa said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Not that big.
> 
> My Alfa Giulia is two gallons.


Because it has headlight washers in most markets.


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

The logic behind "frozen nozzles" just does not stand. Windshield washer fluid does not freeze, that's the point of it. How can the nozzle freeze? No other manufacturer suffers from this terrible spray delay. I've never in my life experienced frozen nozzles issue in any car (and I live in Canada). Heated nozzles are a scam. Sorry VW fans... But this is just one of many VW ****ups, similar to the design of the windshield washer reservoir itself, and the decision to place the pump in the rear of the vehicle. German engineering my ass! 

And yes, I have the new cap.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

tdb2 said:


> The logic behind "frozen nozzles" just does not stand. Windshield washer fluid does not freeze, that's the point of it. How can the nozzle freeze? No other manufacturer suffers from this terrible spray delay. I've never in my life experienced frozen nozzles issue in any car (and I live in Canada). Heated nozzles are a scam. Sorry VW fans... But this is just one of many VW ****ups, similar to the design of the windshield washer reservoir itself, and the decision to place the pump in the rear of the vehicle. German engineering my ass!
> 
> And yes, I have the new cap.


You obviously do not understand the situation. The nozzles don't freeze due to the fluid but from rain/snow water that covers the nozzle. In my past vehicles, the nozzles would regularly be inoperative due to ice. This is never an issue with the heated VW nozzles. BTW have you considered how many other quality makers have heated nozzles too?


----------



## jr_i (Nov 2, 2017)

*Difficult to Fill?*

Does anyone else have a problem filling their Tiguan with washer fluid?

I have to pour it in very slowly. If I try to pour too fast, the top reservoir air locks and fills up instantly. I then have to wait for the air to bubble out before I can continue to fill.... Very frustrating! Just wondering if I have a vent line plugged somewhere.... 

JI


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Vent line? What vent line? If you are pouring fluid in to the point that there is no way for air to get out, any tank will do this. Why is speed a concern?


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

jr_i said:


> If I try to pour too fast


You answered your own question


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Got mine installed at the dealership yesterday. Wish they filled it. I’ve gone through 4 gallons since I bought the car 5 months ago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Is the cap really the culprit? I dont see it leaking in the bay anywhere. Plus it's got a couple bands to get back up there in order to get out.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes. I have only had to refill the reservoir once since I put the cap on, and that was over a month ago. Before replacing the cap I probably refilled 2-3x a month.


----------



## n0thing (Mar 30, 2014)

Our dealer had the caps in stock. They looked at the engine bay, said they had a quick fix, boom new cap. 

The nicest improvement by far is the fact that the engine bay doesn't smell anymore. Washer fluid in our case was getting all over the engine creating a quite unpleasant odor that came through the vents from time to time. No more smells now!


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

scirockalot8v said:


> Is the cap really the culprit? I dont see it leaking in the bay anywhere. Plus it's got a couple bands to get back up there in order to get out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


It is, many of us have changed just the cap and it fixed the issue.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Guess I will go get one tomorrow when I take my alltrack in for the leaky pano roof. Again.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## alextakesphotos (Dec 6, 2006)

cmik said:


> I have a 2018 Tiquan SEL Premium we purchase July 10 2018.
> After we got it home I detailed it and saw the washer fluid tank looked empty, but how can you really tell?. I put about a 1/2 gallon in it...we drove it around a while with no problems.
> 
> I was getting ready to go out of town on business and checked out the Tiquan good, check air in the tires , oil, and coolant so the wife would have no problems while I was away.
> ...


Did you ever get this resolved? I have a massive leak on mine from the sprayer on the camera that I need to get looked at.


----------



## LadyR (Apr 25, 2019)

Chugging washer fluid has been a frustrating issue with this car. This morning my husband topped up the washer fluid because he was taking the Tiguan into the dealership for another problem we're having with it. So it was full when he left the house. The dealership is an hour away. They tested the system for leaks.. had it up on the hoist and couldn't find any leaks. But they had to top it up again before he left. When he got home he has to add about 1/4 of a jug to top it up again. The service guy at the dealership said his also chugs washer fluid and he couldn't figure it out but he suspects its the nozzle that cleans the rear camera. (shouldn't he know for sure??) We fiddled with it when he got home and the rear camera washer only turns on when you operate the rear window washer.... so really.... not very often. No leaks were apparently. The "low fluid" light seems to come on about every 3-4 weeks. Really, unacceptable.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

LadyR said:


> Chugging washer fluid has been a frustrating issue with this car. This morning my husband topped up the washer fluid because he was taking the Tiguan into the dealership for another problem we're having with it. So it was full when he left the house. The dealership is an hour away. They tested the system for leaks.. had it up on the hoist and couldn't find any leaks. But they had to top it up again before he left. When he got home he has to add about 1/4 of a jug to top it up again. The service guy at the dealership said his also chugs washer fluid and he couldn't figure it out but he suspects its the nozzle that cleans the rear camera. (shouldn't he know for sure??) We fiddled with it when he got home and the rear camera washer only turns on when you operate the rear window washer.... so really.... not very often. No leaks were apparently. The "low fluid" light seems to come on about every 3-4 weeks. Really, unacceptable.


Did you read the previous posts in this thread?
Does the cap solution apply to you?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

LadyR said:


> Chugging washer fluid has been a frustrating issue with this car. This morning my husband topped up the washer fluid because he was taking the Tiguan into the dealership for another problem we're having with it. So it was full when he left the house. The dealership is an hour away. They tested the system for leaks.. had it up on the hoist and couldn't find any leaks. But they had to top it up again before he left. When he got home he has to add about 1/4 of a jug to top it up again. The service guy at the dealership said his also chugs washer fluid and he couldn't figure it out but he suspects its the nozzle that cleans the rear camera. (shouldn't he know for sure??) We fiddled with it when he got home and the rear camera washer only turns on when you operate the rear window washer.... so really.... not very often. No leaks were apparently. The "low fluid" light seems to come on about every 3-4 weeks. Really, unacceptable.


Apparently your dealer doesn't read VW's own Technical Service Bulletins. This wiper fluid leaking issue was diagnosed (and a fix implemented) over 6 month ago. It is leaking out of the filler cap every time you apply the brakes or park the car on a hill, nose down.

Just tell your dealer to look up (and read) the official VW Technical Service Bulletin number 2052810/1. This TSB covers all 2018 LWB Tiguans and all 2019 Tiguans up until VIN ....AX-KM019515 when the new cap started being installed in the factory.
This TSB was released on November 6, 2018 and it details the part number change from a 3Q0 part number to a 3G0 part number.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

The cap is definetly the issue. Replaced mine 6000 ago and haven't had the light come on since.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

M Diddy said:


> The cap is definetly the issue. Replaced mine 6000 ago and haven't had the light come on since.


Ditto


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

In the mean time until you get to the dealer you can simply put a sandwich bag ACROSS the opening and then push the cap over it. It seals it just fine.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Dropped off my 18 SE at the dealer to replace a cracked windshield and mentioned the cap, the service rep said "oh yeah there's a new cap but I'm all out so I'll order it and pop it on tomorrow". Picked it up today and when it closes you can tell it has a much tighter seal, maybe just because they put it on today but the back doesn't sit quite flush. I'll have to keep an eye to make sure no more leaks.


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

after one month of new cap and it is still leaking. where can I complaint to vw? and website or phone number?:banghead:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

dealpapa said:


> after one month of new cap and it is still leaking. where can I complaint to vw? and website or phone number?:banghead:


Leaking from where?


----------



## abn505 (Mar 9, 2005)

Having a 2019 SEL-R-Line, not seeing this yet. This is the fourth VW I have owned. Funny thing, all of them with factory fluid, it smells awesome. Never found a fluid with the same smell as the factory, even from the dealer when they top it off. Has anyone noticed the smell of the factory windshield wiper fluid?


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

abn505 said:


> Having a 2019 SEL-R-Line, not seeing this yet. This is the fourth VW I have owned. Funny thing, all of them with factory fluid, it smells awesome. Never found a fluid with the same smell as the factory, even from the dealer when they top it off. Has anyone noticed the smell of the factory windshield wiper fluid?


Built in Mexico, factory fill is tequila.


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

abn505 said:


> Having a 2019 SEL-R-Line, not seeing this yet. This is the fourth VW I have owned. Funny thing, all of them with factory fluid, it smells awesome. Never found a fluid with the same smell as the factory, even from the dealer when they top it off. Has anyone noticed the smell of the factory windshield wiper fluid?


Yes!!! I don't think it's available but would like to get some. I never tried to contact VW about it.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

noka648 said:


> Yes!!! I don't think it's available but would like to get some. I never tried to contact VW about it.


It’s available, I grab it from my dealer. Not all stock it though. Tried to get it from my dealer down the street from home and they don’t keep it in stock but will order for you. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> It’s available, I grab it from my dealer. Not all stock it though. Tried to get it from my dealer down the street from home and they don’t keep it in stock but will order for you.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


Do you have a pic of bottle or some way to identify it? What size and price? It has the same smell as factory fill washer fluid?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

noka648 said:


> Do you have a pic of bottle or some way to identify it? What size and price? It has the same smell as factory fill washer fluid?












16 oz, part number may be different now, but the bottle looks like this and is a concentrate. It smells the same. When I was younger I didn’t realize it was a concentrate and would just dump it into the tank. The smell is stronger, but still smells great. 



Sent while on the run


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> 16 oz, part number may be different now, but the bottle looks like this and is a concentrate. It smells the same. When I was younger I didn’t realize it was a concentrate and would just dump it into the tank. The smell is stronger, but still smells great.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


Perfect!! Thanks!!
When I go to the dealer to pick up a quart of the 0-20W, I'll ask about it.

Although, after I just checked about a half dozen sites, it says 'no longer available', 'discontinued product'.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

noka648 said:


> Perfect!! Thanks!!
> When I go to the dealer to pick up a quart of the 0-20W, I'll ask about it.
> 
> Although, after I just checked about a half dozen sites, it says 'no longer available', 'discontinued product'.


Bought my bottle two weeks ago. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

really sick and tired that vw can not fix the problem :banghead:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

dealpapa said:


> really sick and tired that vw can not fix the problem :banghead:


Who says they haven't? :screwy:


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

dealpapa said:


> really sick and tired that vw can not fix the problem :banghead:


I don't understand: I've read here that it is corrected with a new lid.

If it is still occurring, I wonder if your dealer ordered the old one in error. (?)


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It is corrected, I bought the part from VWVortex through their parts site. After installing no issues at all. Granted you can wait to get it from the dealer, but when I called it was on back order. Granted it would be free, but worth the 11 dollars to get it quicker. 










This is from the Vortex part store. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## chrisMk6TDi (Dec 10, 2011)

Weird. We have a ‘19 Tig S with DAP, have not had any issues with the washer fluid yet. 

I do have one question though, does the S have a fluid level sensor? This may sound dumb but my wife’s previous Golf S (2015) did not...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You check the part number of your cover? Sounds like you have the new one. Purchased my R Line in December, want to say September build date and I had the old cover. May also depend on how proactive the dealer is to replace before purchase and inventory available to replace 


Sent while on the run


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

i will calll dealer


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> 16 oz, part number may be different now, but the bottle looks like this and is a concentrate. It smells the same. When I was younger I didn’t realize it was a concentrate and would just dump it into the tank. The smell is stronger, but still smells great.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run





Reihenmotor5 said:


> Bought my bottle two weeks ago.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


Dealer parts guy looked it up. It's a valid part number but no longer available. I suspect you got one of the remaining few.


----------



## BWR32 (Sep 25, 2014)

Is the link on page 5 for the replacement cap the correct part number?? As it’s showing as $2.44, (down from $4.24) on the parts website. (3G0-955-455)


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I noticed that washer fluid started leaking... Our 2019 Tiguan came with the updated 3G0-955-455 part from factory. Maybe it just got worn out or something... I am 90% sure its the cap that is leaking.
I might just buy a new one, dont feel like dealing with the dealer for a $10 part 

Just for info:
https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/SB-10161216-9999.pdf


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

Had my 2019 for a year now. The only issue I've noticed is that the low washer fluid light comes on when the tank is still half full.


----------



## boonbunsen (Apr 22, 2018)

Thanks for the service bulletin. I too have been frustrated with the amount of washer fluid this damn car goes through. Ill go get that new fluid cap.


----------



## 626818 (Jul 19, 2002)

My 2018 Tig Comfortline had a leak that was supposedly addressed. It still goes through the fluid like I have never seen, but no more puddles. Also, the delay in providing the liquid on initial spray is 2 seconds - very annoying! I asked the dealer and was told there's always a delay, no matter the car or brand. My two previous GTIs, and Mazda 6 NEVER had this problem.
If I ever meet the idiot who approved the configuration of filler tube, I will stamp "moron" on their forehead. also, who puts a bottle in a vehicle that can't accommodate a full bottle of washer fluid?


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I was pretty sure I could fit a full 4L (actually 3.78L) + of washer fluid in mine. Maybe I'm remembering it wrong, but I wasn't disappointed when I filled it last (only done it once thus far).

I must be remembering it wrong, I can't find any capacity chart that says more than 3L for NAR. My Bad.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

626818 said:


> ... also, who puts a bottle in a vehicle that can't accommodate a full bottle of washer fluid?


Just correcting my corrected post from months ago.

Today, I let the washer system fully empty itself, past the warning light till no more fluid came out. Not only was I able to put in a full jug in (3.78L) but also a good chunk of another fresh jug. In total, I'd estimate I was able to put in 4.8L of fluid in my empty reservoir all the way up to the top of the cap. That's more than a 1.25 gallons (your jugs are 1 USgal right?).

This is on a 2020, maybe VW updated their bottles?


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

holophonic said:


> You forgot to mention... only use VW approved washer fluid.


Why so?

I use whatever they sell at Pep Boy's for the last 20 years on every car I have owned with zero issues..


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

Is there even such a thing as a vehicle manufaturer approved washer fluid? Never heard of it. Ditto on the experience Ig.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Diego012 said:


> Is there even such a thing as a vehicle manufaturer approved washer fluid? Never heard of it. Ditto on the experience Ig.


As everything else, you can buy washer fluid directly from VW dealer and you'll know for sure it will not cause any problems. 99% of time I buy OEM or OE parts but not windshield fluid  . However, I know for a fact that some windshield fluids can cause problems. For example, I know that "green" windshield fluid will damage windshield fluid sensor, where the sensor will falsely report that reservoir is empty. There have been many reports on CC, MK6 GTI forums. So I just stick with the normal "blue" windshield fluid on my CC (11 years old, still working) and I will do the same on my wifes Tiguan.


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

Mine does taht to, i fill the tank full and the next day it call it's empty.

Prety sure its a pocket of air


----------



## Diopena1 (Nov 24, 2020)

My 2019 r-line chugs wiper fluid….. so I just keep filling it up LOL


----------



## TigWan (Dec 20, 2021)

Mine goes through fluid quickly also, but the WORST part is that the "Check Engine Light" comes on with the "Low Washer Fluid" light. IMHO, stupid and annoying!


----------



## OmegaVW (Feb 14, 2021)

mrdouble99 said:


> Mine does taht to, i fill the tank full and the next day it call it's empty.
> 
> Prety sure its a pocket of air




Purchased the 2020 Tig S in late Feb 2021. Kept smelling that nice reservoir fragrance but never used the wiper. Late Mar 2021 walked around the car for the first time .

On level ground no issues but on an incline. Car now has 8,800 miles and one dealer complimentary oil change. Oil was all over the engine bay and puddled around the filter. Afraid to bring it back to the dealer for any kind of service.



























-


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

TigWan said:


> Mine goes through fluid quickly also, but the WORST part is that the "Check Engine Light" comes on with the "Low Washer Fluid" light. IMHO, stupid and annoying!


Remote start be like fix yo ish and I’m like it’s just wiper fluid. 😭


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

22 here and yes I noticed I went through it seemingly quick from the last time I had my dealer top it off. Yes I am so ocd about my car care that I prefer they put in the VW washer fluid vs any store bought fluid i can get.


----------



## TigWan (Dec 20, 2021)

O-Deer said:


> Remote start be like fix yo ish and I’m like it’s just wiper fluid. 😭


I'm not quite sure how the remote start will fix the issue of the CEL coming on because the low wiper fluid comes on when I am driving.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

TigWan said:


> I'm not quite sure how the remote start will fix the issue of the CEL coming on because the low wiper fluid comes on when I am driving.


Im referring to carnet not letting you start the car if it’s got any “engine warning” which the low fluid is. To the app it’s the same as check engine light.


----------



## TigWan (Dec 20, 2021)

In that case it is even more stupid than I thought.


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

I have fix my problem by giving the Tiguan back to the dealer lol


----------

